# Pumped!!!



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Man am I ready for these last few weeks to get gone & be lookin down at all the critters thats been in my cam pics this summer!!!! I've hunted w/ a bow for about 20 sumn yrs & for some reason I'm just eat-up this year!!!!! Got some really nice mature bucks goin to our stand sites, but im gonna be after the skinheads. The wife & boys can have the horns... I think I'll enjoy it like that anyways! I've killed my share, its their turn now!


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Trust me I feel your pain brother. Its all I can think about!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm like a kid before Christmas....the time can't pass fast enough.

Looks like this is going to be a hot bow opener though...bring the bug spray for camp.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*???*

WTH are those ads under my cam-pic??? How did they get there??? Weird, i didnt put them there & i didnt see them when i posted....


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep.....im ready to smoke a few does this year. Im leaving the big boys for others but if the tards walk out it will be game over for them. Best part about this year will be that i wont have to drive anywhere and i can hunt out of my front door if i want.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I too feel your pain. I have been packing and organizing a little bit every day for the last month. So far, all I have is slick-heads and pigs on my cameras and I quit shooting S/H's a couple years ago and have had better bucks coming in after them. With freezers still full, I'll be horn and hog hunting. If the land owner wants meat, I'll harvest him a doe if I can. 

What I am worried about is getting rain at the right time to get my food plot in. I know it's a loss for bow week, cause even if we get rain next week, I won't be there till the 28th. 

Has anyone seen Thro and Gro on sale? Usually by now BPS or Amazon has it at a reduced price.

Oh and, Academy has 40lb bags for $7.50 Not the best price, but convenient.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, pumped up. Been watching deer hunting for the last month on the outdoor channel. Hunting a new place southwest of Rocksprings this year. My friend bought 111 Acers and left last week to work in Alaska.... left me the keys and said enjoy. Been working hard getting feeders and tree stands in place. We have three set up and two of us going opening weekend. I think we found a third guy to go with us. Good luck hunters and be safe


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good looking buck!
Yep, we're super fired up too! Got my woman a pop up setup for her first bow hunt. She's taken the taget to the stand and practiced out of it. I hate to say it, but I think she's more fired up than me.... I'm happy for her! Hope she's successful!!!


----------

